# Hello



## DonnieK (Oct 24, 2006)

My name is Donnie, and I live in central Arkansas, USA. I am interested in WWII fighters, and bombers. I am currently gathering information on the P-51 B Mustang in order to make a scale model. Well, thanks for having me, and I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DonnieK (Oct 25, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet,
Thank you for the greeting, and after looking around a bit, I can honestly say that I really like this site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

Good to hear, Hope you stick around and learn from others and share what you know so that others might learn from you as well.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good to hear, Hope you stick around and learn from others and share what you know so that others might learn from you as well.



thats an understatement Deradler but you are right learning heaps every day and welcome donnie


----------

